# Piece of dipstick broke in oil pan



## jsillars (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a 1.8t GTI and noticed that one of the plastic nubs on the dipstick broke off, most likely into my oil pan. Will this cause a serious problem? I noticed that the plastic at the top of the dipstick is starting to break off in chunks as well. I'm obviously ordering a new dipstick. Should I change my oil immediately? Thanks for the help!


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

If it broke off in one big piece, the oil pickup screen should prevent it from causing much harm. But if it was my car, I would have drained the oil already. Never a good idea to leave large pieces of anything rattling around in the oil pan...


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

rhouse181 said:


> If it broke off in one big piece, the oil pickup screen should prevent it from causing much harm. But if it was my car, I would have drained the oil already. Never a good idea to leave large pieces of anything rattling around in the oil pan...


 x2


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

Don't worry. Change your oil as normal when the car's due for it. No need to rush it. 

This happens pretty often.


----------

